# we considered adoption rather than abortion



## ctrisha308 (10 mo ago)

we are seriously looking for a loving family that seeks and wants to provide a loving home for our adorable baby, we have considered adoption over abortion and we know there will be a home that is willing to give this child that love and these care please email us if you are ready to adopt this child ( [email protected])


----------

